# URL-HIDING (versteckte Weiterleitung)



## Fleck06 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Subdomain gehostet von Provider A auf einen Webspace B weiterzuleiten?


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juni 2006)

Ja das ist möglich.


----------



## gamba (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde ein Framset erstellen und als eines der Frames die andere Seite anzeigen lassen. Das andere Frame kannst du ja ganz klein machen, das sieht keiner.

Gruß


----------



## modstyle (30. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Sorry gamba, aber diese Frame-Pfuscherei würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Eigentlich kann ich nur Gumbos Ausführung beipflichten und ergänzen:


Wenn du Sub-Domains in der Verwaltungsoberfläche deines Providers anlegst, kannst du auch immer angeben wohin diese Domain verweisen soll - hier gibst du einfach die Domain von dem anderen Webspace an oder eben den Ordner.

Sollte (1), warum auch immer nicht funktionieren, kannst du immer noch via .htaccess weiterleiten. Und zwar so:


diese Zeile musst du in die Datei schreiben, die ".htaccess" heisst (wenn sie nicht existiert, leg sie an):


```
Redirect Quelle Ziel
```

das Wort "Quelle" musst du hierbei gegen deine Subdomain austauschen, das Wort "Ziel" gegen die Zieldomain oder den Zielordner:


```
Redirect subdomain.domain.de http://www.zieldomain.de/zielordner
```

Es könnte sein, dass ich mich gerade vertan habe und das gar nicht funktioniert . In dem Fall musst du "Quelle" gegen den Namen eines Ordners austauschen, diesen Ordner auf deinem Webspace anlegen und die eingerichtete Subdomain darauf zeigen lassen und folgendes steht dann in der .htaccess:


```
Redirect /ordner http://www.zieldomain.de/zielordner
```


In dem Ordner musst du eine zweite .htaccess anlegen, die folgendes enthält:


```
Redirect / http://www.zieldomain.de/zielordner
```

Irgendwas davon wird schon funktionieren. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, musst du in dem Subordner eben eine index.php oder index.html anlegen die via PHP oder Meta-Tag weiterleiten.


----------

